# Беларусь > Витебская область > Витебск >  Помогите найти хороший матрас в Витебске

## mihal

Решили с супругой обновить спальню и купили новую кровать. Сейчас в поисках хорошего (реально надежного матраса). Немного погуглили и остановились на матрасах Askona [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] вроде по отзывам должны быть хорошими, но мы не дотягиваем немного по бюджету. Есть ли что-то похожее по качеству у нас в городе или лучше все же заказать в Асконе (у нас друзья там диван брали и вроде довольны)... Ваше мнение?

----------

